# Arabians and Splash



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I personally haven't heard anything, but the test literally just came available publicly.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There is no doubt at all in my mind that Arabians will test for splash. However, I haven't seen any test results, or a published paper yet. When either comes out, then we will know more


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I know a lot of members in the Arabian community have been adamant that they do not carry splash - it'll be interesting to see what the tests say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll be interested to find out if the Arabians carry the splash gene that's tested for in the test. The Sabino gene they carry won't test, so for those who say Arabians do not carry Splash and/or Frame, I always ask just how sure they are.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Dream catcher - thats something else I was thinking. I do think Arabians carry a form of splash however I don't think it's the same as you see in paints and quarter horses with the belly high whites and bald faces. I'm thinking it's their own version of the gene because, let's face it, Arabians just can't help but be different 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Poco1220 said:


> Dream catcher - thats something else I was thinking. I do think Arabians carry a form of splash however I don't think it's the same as you see in paints and quarter horses with the belly high whites and bald faces. I'm thinking it's their own version of the gene because, let's face it, Arabians just can't help but be different
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
LOL! Ain't that the truth. I'll be interested to find out though, for sure.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Dreamcatcher - the test has three different mutations identified, which is interesting. One of them is sure to catch Arabians, but as I said, early days. Two of the mutations are also suspected lethal when homozygous, but having not seen the paper yet, I am assuming they are aborted just after conception.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Can we start by testing this theory with this arabian stallion I have found on horseclicks?? 

1 of 5 in the world! blue eyed black splash sabino purebred Arab - Moonlight Money Maker

Any questions if he fits the splash pattern description? LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, he certainly violates just about every major fault in the breed standard, that's for sure!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> Can we start by testing this theory with this arabian stallion I have found on horseclicks??
> 
> 1 of 5 in the world! blue eyed black splash sabino purebred Arab - Moonlight Money Maker
> 
> ...


I've got to shake my head a bit at this farm..


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes he does! And is under fed too, I think. They think he is worth gold because of his color. So, they get their business from anyone breeding for "color" and not conformation and temperament :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> Yes he does! And is under fed too, I think. They think he is worth gold because of his color. So, they get their business from anyone breeding for "color" and not conformation and temperament :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly. 
And I don't understand breeding for 20+ foals when you post pictures of your yearlings and two year olds who are underweight and cleary wormy and in need of trims. 
I can seee these horses in trouble one year. It's a shame, because she does have a few that have good conformation.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I looked at their website and there's not a horse there that couldn't use an extra 100 pounds, none look sleek and well fed. And confo? isn't that what Catholic kids do when they're about 6? Is the impression I got from looking at their horses. Not my kind. 

And don't get me wrong, I LOVE extra chrome on a horse and have often said the only major fault my stallion has, is his lack of a belly spot. But color before anything else.....not for me.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Color should be icing on the cake, not out weighing the cake itself. 

On the other hand, I do wonder how the new splash test would turn out for these horses bred solely for splash pintos. 

More unfortunately, is that I have seen them advertising their stallion for more than two years now and he always looks so pitifully cared for 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, I went to this site ans saw no underweight, unhealthy horses

Page Title

In fact, one looks like it needs a diet. The newborn photos show normal newborn weight. I do not know what the agenda is in slamming this breeder, but I see none of what is being stated here. So, is the issue simply that they are breeding for color? Well, to each their own, IMO.

BTW, since the photos on that site are copyrighted, I am looking into whether they should even be here.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Shatormar Arabians

You went to this site right here ^^^ and saw no horses with hip bones that look like doorknobs? You saw no underweight horses at all? You think the horses on that site are OK? Amazing.

I can go to that site, click on several pictures and I see thin necks, boney hips and ribs.....not all, but enough to make me not want to do business with this breeder. Has nothing to do with color. If you're ok with the condition of these horses, then I have an issue with your care of your horses also.

And, there are links to their publicly posted ads and to their publicly posted website. They put up the copyrighted pics, no one here copied them or in anyway infringed on the copyright status of those pics.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know why it would matter if their photos are copyrighted when I only linked to their ad on horseclicks (which you can "share" on facebook through horseclicks), not "taking" their pictures without permission. They get all the recognition that the pictures are their's and not someone else's. It would be the same as linking to any person's ad. As for the underweight, you can see the stud's ribs in his pictures on their stud ad. And his neck seems extremely thin, especially given the size or his head. Their focus is entirely for color, with a price tag to go with it. They really aren't doing any favors for the breed, color is nothing without conformation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks more like one Arabian breeder slamming another, IMO.

Do you think these horses are starved?



















I can see ribs! And hips. However, these are horses jogging in a vet inspection at two of the biggest events in the world. These are incredibly fit horses at the top of their game, and very well cared for.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't think anyone (even me) said they were starved. Under weight, yes. And for a stallion that is used for nothing more than breeding, he needs little more flesh. He isn't a performance horse, top level competitor, or do anything more than sit in a paddock. But for what he is, they are expecting quite a bit in stud fees. So, we just wouldn't do business with someone that likes their horses thin. No one is posting that no one should ever consider breeding to their stallion or buy one of their other horses. It is "to each their own". What is important to one person might not be so important to another. I had originally come across him in the first place when I was doing searches for the perfect breeding for my mom to try for her childhood dream horse. Color was a big factor, but also their conformation and disposition. This particular stallion (though he might be able to produce the color my mom wanted) was not even a consideration. There are plenty out there who wouldn't hesitate to breed to him, and that is their choice. Their mare, their money, not my business.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The stallion in my avatar was a breeding stallion. The owners did a lot of live cover and during the breeding season he would run his fenceline. He ran it a LOT. As a result, it was very hard to keep weight on him to my satisfaction. But believe me he was well fed.

This breeder does live cover. So, it is entirely likely that he exhibits the same situation. By coming onto the forum and basically accuse these people (of whom you really no nothing) of neglect is poor form. 
AND, it has totally hijacked the OP's question.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

As long as we don't have government studs, then I'll have the right to do business with whom I wish. If someone else doesn't share my views on a particular breeder, horse or conditions, then it's entirely up to them what they find acceptable. I chose not to do business with folks whose horses are not in what I consider good condition. It tells me that I won't like other conditions on their farm too, most likely. So, my decision. 

@Allison Finch - As for those 2 horses, they are not in a condition that I would take mine out in public in, nor would I have allowed anyone to take pictures or put them up for public viewing. I like my horses ROUND and fit. Since I have Arabians and they tend to be fair to middlin' easy keepers, it's been an easy criteria to meet. 

Oh, and I do live cover, and my stallions are kept right next to the mares in the barn. The only horse here that is hippy is the one I JUST reposessed because the person was starving her. And by your standards, she's probably fat. 

If you're determined to be offended and insulted by the comments on this thread, then you'll find plenty of fodder.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I had only posted him was BECAUSE of his color. I read the OP's question, remembered him from my stallion searches, and posted it. The live cover wasn't an option until recently, saw him originally 2 years ago and it was AI only, and was still AI exclusive last year when I came across his ads. They also had all the pictures of him at that time with less meat on his bones. I was only posting about how well he exhibited splash as a purebred arab. He would be an interesting test subject for the UC Davis splash test. 

And honestly, I have known of breeders that put to shame backyard breeders. Ugh, no common sense. One even put mares that were boarded on their property in with their "pretty" (ugly in reality) unknown breed stud colt without informing the owners. -My sister was so mad, luckily, her mare miscarried. Or another that decided to breed a client's mare to his morgan stallion without telling the owner, was only supposed to train the mare who had a paid breeding to a paint stallion. But enough of my rant of the truly bad breeders out there.

Moonlight Money Maker is most definitely a splash, more so than any other purebred arabian I have seen pictures of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely splash. Especially since he has blue eyes - Arabians don't have frame, and blue eyes are caused by one of the two. But yes, his markings scream splash.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> It looks more like one Arabian breeder slamming another, IMO.
> 
> Do you think these horses are starved?
> 
> ...


these horses are under weight 
In who`s eyes are these horses fit and on top of their game
especially the bottom Arab


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

That bottom pic is not an arab...


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

To be honest Im with allison on this a few of the horses yes could use some weight however most looked fine to me. Now most looked to be lacking muscle more than anything and that is what stood out to me the most..


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

But when I see arabians at the top levels of competition (in breed shows), I don't see the ribs and hips on any of them. Well muscled and nicely shaped. If an arabian is not easy to keep weight on, they are a hard keeper and less desirable. I found an arabian gelding for sale that was of high performance breeding, great conformation, and was professional trained. His price tag was slashed only because he was a hard keeper, thus needing more care to keep weight on. Arabians lose value when they are hard keepers. They are a desert breed and shouldn't require huge amounts to stay filled out. 

But this is all going away from the focus of the thread. Please let it go. 

If you have thoughts of other purebred arabians you feel are of interest to test splash on. Share your thoughts. After all, UC Davis has a test for sabino1 -sabino arabs are not sabino1, so are splash arabs going to come up as one of the three types of splash they have identified?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> If you have thoughts of other purebred arabians you feel are of interest to test splash on. Share your thoughts. After all, UC Davis has a test for sabino1 -sabino arabs are not sabino1, so are splash arabs going to come up as one of the three types of splash they have identified?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I don't know but I know I'm going to find out. I have a couple who look like they could be splash, and I need to send in hair for other testing so might as well test for it and see what happens. My stallion is one, he has the white going down to the lower lip, 3 jagged white socks, but not necessarily a huge blaze. He's also sabino, but not sabino-1.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Think this mare will carry? She is completely roaned out as well.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I don't know but I know I'm going to find out. I have a couple who look like they could be splash, and I need to send in hair for other testing so might as well test for it and see what happens. My stallion is one, he has the white going down to the lower lip, 3 jagged white socks, but not necessarily a huge blaze. He's also sabino, but not sabino-1.


I just had comment that your stallion's blaze goes around his nostril as well as into it. Caught my attention. But it is certainly bottom heavy and I would imagine that would be more from splash than sabino 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't know if it's right or wrong, but when I see ribs, I don't like it. I find it repulsive to my eye. As well as fat horses, both look neglected.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> I just had comment that your stallion's blaze goes around his nostril as well as into it. Caught my attention. But it is certainly bottom heavy and I would imagine that would be more from splash than sabino
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed, I was just commenting on the sabino because he shows those characteristics too, which is one of the reasons I like him so much, colorwise.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Dreamcatcher - yes, splash and sabino. Definitely both IMO. Sabino because of his bottom lip white, and the way the blaze is trying to stay even. Splash because of the bottom heavy, and the way it is trying to slip off the side of his face.

WS Arabians - yes splash and sabino. Sabino because of the chin white. Splash because of the blaze - big and trying to slip off the side, and because of the leg white - nice clean lines and front higher than back.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Sabino, Sweepstakes, SHN Payback sire, SCID Clear, awesome ! - Rhocky Rhoad

He is a son of Khartoon Khlassic, very flashy. Would be interesting if he were tested by the splash test. I like the splatter effect down his neck 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a Fire An Ice daughter bred to Rhocky for a may baby. Pretty excited!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> I have a Fire An Ice daughter bred to Rhocky for a may baby. Pretty excited!!


So jealous  that sounds like a really nice cross.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice Arab


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

edit...


----------



## LBHarris (Jan 25, 2013)

Horse abuse, neglect, starvation case in Spencer, WV...owner being charged is Tory Morgan who seems to be associated with Shatormar Arabians...over 20 horses starved and the others are in terrible condition...

UPDATE: Animal Cruelty Charges Filed Against Roane County Horse Owner


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I think it's great that genetic testing is getting better and better! I'm not surprised Arabians have splash. I think here in a few more years when looking at Arabians we will see many more splash confirmed horses .

Now I've seen horses who do a lot of athletic working horses show like the last couple of ribs lightly but that's from a lot of exercise. Wasted muscle mass and ribs all the way down just angers me. I took in my neighbors horse because he was just tied to a tree all day long the poor guy and he was supposed to pay me board but he just abandoned him.
But I just couldn't leave him be.
Before








And after about 6 months of him living with me.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Just read the entire thread, I wonder if those who thought everything looked ok a year ago may change their minds today?

FWIW, there is a huge difference between horses who are clearly athletes, with well developed muscle mass, shiny hair coats, and ribs showing slightly, but well covered by muscle. And a horse that has ribs and hips showing that only sits in a pasture, lacking any sort of healthy muscle mass and showing a dull hair coat. Sorry, the signs were there last year that these horses were not being fed properly, its sad for the horses that it came to this.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LBHarris said:


> Horse abuse, neglect, starvation case in Spencer, WV...owner being charged is Tory Morgan who seems to be associated with Shatormar Arabians...over 20 horses starved and the others are in terrible condition...
> 
> UPDATE: Animal Cruelty Charges Filed Against Roane County Horse Owner


Hmm. 
I know Shatormar Arabians was in Pennslyvania, but I thought was being relocated to Virginia? It was awhile ago I read this and it's not on her wesbite anymore.
Was this the only news feed so far?


----------



## LBHarris (Jan 25, 2013)

It is all over the news here in WV....the reports say that the owner is Tory Morgan (I googled her and made the connection to Shatormar Arabians)...it says the horses were moved to WV from PA in August without the proper vetting and paperwork to move them across state lines....the surviving ones are in QT now until lab work comes back...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Are these the same Arabians that people were arguing about whether they were too thin or not last year? The "Moneymaker" horse and the other spashed up Arabs? Is this them?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> I have a Fire An Ice daughter bred to Rhocky for a may baby. Pretty excited!!


 that should be a pretty baby. Fire and Ice Tiffany ranch;s stallion?
they were in Caliente / Twin Oaks about 45 min from me. He was a pretty horse, they had a white mare there quite a few years ago. that was nice.
Did you know Anne ? she trained for them for a while. She is near here also.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I looked at their website and there's not a horse there that couldn't use an extra 100 pounds, none look sleek and well fed. And confo? isn't that what Catholic kids do when they're about 6? Is the impression I got from looking at their horses. Not my kind.
> 
> And don't get me wrong, I LOVE extra chrome on a horse and have often said the only major fault my stallion has, is his lack of a belly spot. But color before anything else.....not for me.


 Hey dont pick on the Catholics because the breeder is not a good one. 
and Its Confirmation and its the 6th or 7th grade, and Hloy Communion is when they areound age 6..


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Celeste said:


> Are these the same Arabians that people were arguing about whether they were too thin or not last year? The "Moneymaker" horse and the other spashed up Arabs? Is this them?


It appears to seem that way. I'm waiting for more information.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

That is unreal. I can't imagine anybody neglecting those horses. There are people that would have loved to have given them homes.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

stevenson said:


> that should be a pretty baby. Fire and Ice Tiffany ranch;s stallion?
> they were in Caliente / Twin Oaks about 45 min from me. He was a pretty horse, they had a white mare there quite a few years ago. that was nice.
> Did you know Anne ? she trained for them for a while. She is near here also.


Same Fire An Ice, yup.
I didn't know Anne, no. I imported that mare. Filly was gorgeous - unfortnately the mare aborted at 11 months and she just passed away last night. Really sore deal, that one.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Same Fire An Ice, yup.
> I didn't know Anne, no. I imported that mare. Filly was gorgeous - unfortnately the mare aborted at 11 months and she just passed away last night. Really sore deal, that one.


You have really had a run of bad luck. What happened to the mare? Colic?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Celeste said:


> You have really had a run of bad luck. What happened to the mare? Colic?




No, she was fine all day. Best my vet is guessing at this point is a brain anyeurisum. Unfortnately you don't get any leeway with those. :-(


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope your luck turns better.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to add to the off-topic part, but I'd just like to put this out there. 
The horse's ribs could be showing because they have very low body fat percentage. A horse is not necessarily unhealthy because you can see the ribs. If the horse is missing both muscle and fat, then it is different... I would rather have a horse with a lot of muscle and not as much fat than a horse with more fat than muscle (like mine... ) It's the same as it is with people.
Those horses, the 'top athletes,' look extremely healthy to me- it's quite obvious that, although they don't have much fat at all, they are some lean mean fighting machines, with beautiful coats, a good vitality to them, and tons of lean muscle.
The horses on that site, in my opinion, could use some more fat, but mostly they just need a lot of muscle.... I wouldn't say that they're in _horrible_ condition, per se. My guess is that they sit around, breed, sit, breed, sit, and breed. I would never keep a horse like that and I am not overly fond of what I see of their breeding operation, but that's my opinion and it doesn't matter. :wink: Plus I saw a couple of horses that I liked, there was one I really love, on their sold page. 

Anyway, I'm really excited to see the results of this test!!! Does anyone have any more information about it? And I'm so sorry WSArabians, that's horrible... 

And again, I'm sorry for adding to the off-topic part of this, but... I just.... can't keep my opinions to myself.... :hide:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If I understand what has taken place, a bunch of those horse already starved to death and the rest have been confiscated. Somebody tell me I'm wrong and I'll be happy.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Horses at Shatormar? Or the ones owned by Tory Morgan?...
If it's the arabians at Shatormar, that's horrible. In a lot of the pictures, the horses are in a huge grassy area, which would imply that the owner couldn't even be bothered to put them out there to keep them from starving...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't know. I thought that somebody said that Tony Morgan had some of the Shatomar horses. 

Maybe that is how rumors get started. I hope that it is all twisted up.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

LBHarris said:


> Horse abuse, neglect, starvation case in Spencer, WV...owner being charged is Tory Morgan who seems to be associated with Shatormar Arabians...over 20 horses starved and the others are in terrible condition...
> 
> UPDATE: Animal Cruelty Charges Filed Against Roane County Horse Owner


Ok, this is what I read.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Did no one know about these horses? The News report doesn't give much information. It infuriates me nothing was done until some horses died, but then I don't know all the details.....surely someone had to have seen how bad these horses were before they died!?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Even if they were just low quality grade horses, it makes me want to hurt somebody. If they were high quality registered horses that tons of people would have gladly taken, I want to hurt them worse.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So fay as I understand, Tory Morgan owns and operates Shatormar Arabians. I made a prediction on page 2 of this thread and I hope it was wrong but when you get a name like Tory Morgan, that moved Arabians from PA to VW at the same time and the... well, things just look pretty straight forward, sad to say. 
I'm appalled at this whe situation - with this Tory Morgan, and her neighbours who obviously turned a blind eye until it was much too late. I was going to mention vets but it appears the were crossed state lines without their paperwork.


Soenjer - thank you. It's been a tough year. Lost a two year old to a broken leg, Gold lost her foal, broke me leg/hip, stallion needed surgery (he comes home today yay!) , two mares I had out on care got skinny so I'm building them up, I still might need another surgery, Gold dies... Makes me wish I were born in the city sometimes!

As per the Splash gene, I got a few I want tested but that will have to wait unt I get all my genetic diseases tested for. Then I can play with colours!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

WS, I'll be praying for you. Hopefully 2013 will be a kinder year...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I hope that your luck turns up. It really hurts when you try so hard and things go wrong.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

This is at the bottom of their web page. The guy must be on drugs.

All images/logos/content copyrighted 2013 Tory S. Morgan unless noted otherwise, all rights reserved. Do not reproduce, copy, forward or save any content from this site with out written permission from *Tory S. Morgan. "Shatormar*", "STM" and "*Making a splash in the Arabian gene pool!"* are trademarks of *Shatormar Arabians*, all rights reserved.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

soenjer55 said:


> WS, I'll be praying for you. Hopefully 2013 will be a kinder year...


Thanks!
So long as my guy makes a full recovery, I'll go in for another ten surgeries...LOL


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Does it look like he will be ok?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Celeste said:


> Does it look like he will be ok?


He came out of surgery fine, the only thing that COULD do wrong (his surgery was on his penis) is that he keeps letting it drop and hang, and if he keeps that up, the muscles could become paralyzed. He will live for sure, it's just a matter of whether he could be a stallion, or a gelding with modified pee-pee. 
So he's on 24-7 stall rest, away from other horses so he doesn't get "excited" and he must be going half nuts by now. Poor dude.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Is that your main breeding stallion?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Celeste said:


> Is that your main breeding stallion?


Yeah, it's the guy in my avatar. We're sitting at 50/50 odds right now, which is a little better then the 20% he had before. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

He is such a beauty. I hope he does ok.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Moonlight Money Maker, is truely marvelous. I would consider him to breed to. But after reading all that has happened, did he even make it through the ordeal? This is such a sad thing, i would love to own an arabian or half arab one day.  
I too am facinated to learn about Arabians and the Splash gene, i love color!! i honestly didn't know arabains could be pinto. O_O


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I keep thinking about Moonlight Money Maker. I need to quit because I am really upset about this. He may be one of the ones that lived. 16 died. 20 lived so far. I wish there was more news.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

No names have been released yet.
However, I was on that site two weeks ago and MMM's page, STM September Rain, and STM Mocha's page were all still up. They are all down now so.... Hard to say, but not looking overly good.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

:-(
I hope we can find out soon. This is so sad.
Hope your feeling better WSArabians!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, if there was any doubt it was Shatormar, there isn't now.

Horses Found Dead - West Virginia's Eyewitness News

From glances at the horses, here's a possible list of survivors.

Moonlight Prophecy? Backstreet Voodoo?
MMM Paid the Piper
Magics Summer Breeze
Bayling
STM Celestial Snow
RWR Sonora

I didn't see MMM, Sirius, or Rain in there.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pro...ead-arabian-breeding-farm-151404/#post1864648

So we can keep this thread on topic.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

This splash gene in arabians seems to be concentrated to specific areas on them, i usually have seen(googled) them with only legs and facial white and maybe a mark on their belly, but very seldom have i seen any white anywhere else like the neck or past the ears. Its rather unique.


----------

